# 'ki' in insanlar o kadar hızlı konuşuyorlar ki



## autap6

Hello

I am wondering what's the meaning of 'ki' in the following sentence:

*insanlar o kadar hızlı konuşuyorlar ki*

I understand that the sentence literally means "people so quickly speak", but what does 'ki' add to the meaning?

Thanks


----------



## macrotis

It means the sentence hasn't finished yet but you, the speaker, and I, the listener, both know the rest from the context, so you don't need to finish it. Eg.,

People speak so fast ... _that I don't understand them_.

It's very common in both speaking and writing.

Öyle güzel konuşuyorsun ki ... (ayrılamıyorum).
Anlamadım ki ... (cevap vereyim/sana söyleyeyim).


----------



## autap6

Thanks a lot 

So if I say '*insanlar o kadar hızlı konuşuyorlar*', without 'ki', it is still correct?


----------



## Black4blue

Yes, of course correct. But it doesn't give the same feeling (surprise or confusion).


----------



## ouzhantekin

autap6 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> So if I say '*insanlar o kadar hızlı konuşuyorlar*', without 'ki', it is still correct?




This sentence sounds incomplete to me. If you omit "ki" from the sentence then you might as well change the sentence as follows: 

" İnsanlar çok/oldukça hızlı konuşuyorlar." Because when you say "o kadar" then you should complete it with a relevant sentence. 

"Manzara o kadar güzel *ki* saatlerce burada kalabilirim."
(The scenery is so fabulous *that* I can stay here for hours."

Just think of "ki" as "that" in the translated sentence. It would also sound incomplete when you would only say "The scenery is so fabulous *that*..."

hope this helps..


----------



## eric cartmant

another note:
-ki has the same function as "that" in English in this repect, but;


> Manzara o kadar güzel *ki* saatlerce burada kalabilirim."
> (The scenery is so fabulous *that* I can stay here for hours."



you can omit "that" in english, but you cannot omit "ki" in turkish. It doesn't sound right


----------



## ouzhantekin

eric cartmant said:


> another note:
> -ki has the same function as "that" in English in this repect, but;
> 
> 
> you can omit "that" in english, but you cannot omit "ki" in turkish. It doesn't sound right




Actually you cannot omit "that" in the English sentence in this case. In order to omit "that", the clause should be the subject.


----------

